# SD45



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Some of the new SD45's are to be here tues.sale on now 10% off and free shipping.
any one going to bite ? i like the high nose NS
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good loco, proven workhorse. I hope it comes with the new Aristo wheel contour with the improved flanges, like the last Dash 9's. 

The high hoods will be hard to get in the future... 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Its great to see them finally here although the price is getting a little high.










Jethro


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked the Aristo site.. 
$410 is "10% off"?? 
wow..I guess it would be bad for business if they were honest and said "10% *higher* than a year ago"! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, a proven loco, but is this a $410 locomotive? Sure seems that prices have increased.... 

I see Dash 9's for about $370 .... and Robbie has the SD45's for $410 on his site every day. 

Maybe the bigger dealers can have parity with the direct sales? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

there are here today friday


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

at $410.oo each... 

This does not cover any everyday versions - all out of stock, still.. 

For over 400 bucks I sure hope the locos include things like lights, railings, motor blocks and wheels.... seems allot is missing in the presented pix online.......mmm 

Dirk.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, they will be complete.. and like I said, if they put the updated wheels on them, there is a big improvement in running, correct flange thickness, correct back to back and gauge. 

My Dash 9 has them and it runs very well. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If I may ask, who is Dick 413? 

Are you with Aristo Craft?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo sent out an e-mail saying the container is here.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

No way Randy 
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy, Dick has been posting since January 2008.... same year and month as you...

I think he's established himself.









Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

To me, Dick sounded like he was a dealer or with Aristo. 

I just didn't know. 

That's all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy if you were on the Aristo forum, you'd find that the denizens might be giving you a blow by blow of even the unloading of the container at Aristo. 

Got an email today from Aristo about the container arriving. Since they do direct shipments, and that some people are very keen to get a high hood, the "news" can be very detailed... 

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I will have them in stock for $409.89ea


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, is that with free shipping??


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

saw my first sd45 to day it was a pan am. nice smooth runner, you have to put the railings on your self. the wheels are diffferent they are blackend 
and a narrow flange


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know, I tried to get them to answers Gregs Q about that on Aristo forum, but someone else posted it 

I am hoping the shipment to Kidmans (from Aristo) will arrive before this next weekends train show so I can bring home an MRL unit to go with my other one. 
Like I "need" another engine.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we all need another engine... 

Just sayin'...... 


Fil


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I just HAD to bring one home from the all scale train show.



















All clean and shiny.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
Please tell, how does it run 
dick ps is that a moose?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes , and right at the cab top is a mt lion.. Runs great as RJ has said. Its much lighter than my older one . 
Have always wanted a set of MRLs.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I ran a new SD45 with a 2004 SD45 and the new one starts moving a lot slower than the 2004 one does.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Robby do you think its because of the motor or gearing or because its lighter? 
Thanks Dick, on the edge to get one.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

That new engine is awful clean. Are you sure you didn't just borrow it.[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, It has the new Kadees on it. But I HAVE got to stop buying, I need alot of retaining wall stones for the canyon area.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby, not surprised... 

They changed the metal in the wheels. 

Screwed up the socket.. 

So a different supplier for the motors (a la GP40) is definitely possible. 

Also why did they rework the main board with the socket? Perhaps some electrical malfeasance as well as the socket snafu. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I added the old style weights to the loco and made no difference on the start up. Pulls good tho. Marty you might want to add the weights as the loco only comes with 14 flat steel weights. Later RJD


----------

